# "I didn't learn NUFFIN!!"



## Hand Sword (Jul 4, 2014)

After many years of inactivity (physically speaking in the arts), I came across a family friend, who had tried out a Kempo class and said it was a waste of time, and that he didn't learn "nuffin." He said it was a useless art for "self defense." Then, he went on about the UFC, BJJ, etc. Usually, I smile and agree to a point with these people, just to shine them on and avoid the drama and b.s.. However, this one time, I tried some thoughts I've leaned toward.

I asked him what was taught to him on his 1st (and only) lesson. He showed me the opening step out with a cross block (right foot out on elbows). He proceeded with the 3 basic punches, a palm heel, 8 point "blocking" system, 3 basic kicks, and 1/2 mooning (all of which was done laughing about it). He said "See! Useless! Who would deal with punches like this?" "Boxing is better!"

I asked what his perception of self defense was. He said "Two cats squaring off, circling, like this," then proceeded to demonstrate in front of me. I said that this is a fight. He said "yeah." I said no and that he had it all wrong. He said "what?" "what else is there?" "It's two cats going at it!" (again demonstrating)

I said to look at it this way, that fighting and self defense should be seen differently. I agreed that it might come to a square off in some cases, but stressed that self defense happens at a much closer range mostly. He looked at me blankly, with a disbelieving face squint. I said, let's take what you learned piece by piece than put it all together.

The punches, palm, and kicks are all obvious. He nodded. What about the "blocks?" They are not what they seem. He but in saying "yeah. Every block is a strike and strike a block" sarcastically. I said, he was right and why? He scoffed. I said the saying comes from the hidden truth first taught to the foreigners in Okinawa and Japan. Do you really think, that as a culture based on warfare for centuries, the best they would have come up with for a kick defense would be to raise the arm up to an ear and then execute the downward motion as in #7 and #8 blocks? we know to quickly move a hand from origin across to deal with it directly. (so do untrained people) I asked why would this be taught then? He looked puzzled. I said, then it was designed for something else, though it can block a kick. Everything translates. What about #1 and #2 "blocks?" Again, the best these war scholars could view is to move the arm structurally weaker in order to deal with punches and block lower?

I took him and placed him in a self defense situation where he gets attacked (I flicked a couple of shots to his head and he threw his hands up, stepping back/sideways with his right leg to regain balance). I said, there you go. You just did "right foot out on elbows," the opening of a class. Let's go further. I did the same sequence and said for him to add a "palm heel" to push off and re-angle. Then, add a front punch, and another palm heel. Then, while we were still somewhat clinched, grab one of my arms and do a #8 "block," pulling me down into an arm bar set up. Now, do a #3 "block," which hammers the arm for a break and bar. Now, from there execute a #7 "block," which slides up my arm and hammers the face. Now, do a #1 "block," raching up a grabbing the hair or peeling the forehead back. Now, do a #4 "block," hammering my face. Front kick a support knee, then 1/2 in front of my legs, putting me face down to the ground.

We then tried it a few more times, with a little more speed and realism.

There's your opening class in a self defense situation. He looked stunned.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 7, 2014)

Anyone else want to share a story about what was found in your training about reality?


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 8, 2014)

How about "#1 Pinan's" mount escape  ?


----------



## Transk53 (Jul 9, 2014)

Can only say nice post. Don't suppose you could film another session, if there will be?


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 9, 2014)

I just read, watch, listen, research and study like an academic. I no longer practice physically, haven't for years now. Sadly, not a "teckie" either, so if I did, I wouldn't know the first thing about putting a video up on a computer or website-lol. I just interested in reading what others have "discoverd" from their basics or what was thought to be one thing (like a blocking system) and was found not to be.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 9, 2014)

I can not help much with your opening question as I have never tried to pass on any of the techniques I learned in Kenpo to a beginner.  However if someone tells me they learned nothing in a first class I have to ask why?
1. did they know all of the material taught before going to class
2. Was there someone that great looking that they concentrated more on that person than class
3. Was the class so poorly taught or some messed up with    kids misbehaving or disrupting the class
4. Did they really want to be there 

If they can actually so me what they went over I might try to explain what they are doing and why


----------



## EddieCyrax (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice post.

I am still learning slight modifications to white belt material to make it more effective.....

Sounds like your friend didn't ask any questions, or the instructor didn't effectively articulate like your post....


----------



## MJS (Jul 10, 2014)

Hand Sword said:


> After many years of inactivity (physically speaking in the arts), I came across a family friend, who had tried out a Kempo class and said it was a waste of time, and that he didn't learn "nuffin." He said it was a useless art for "self defense." Then, he went on about the UFC, BJJ, etc. Usually, I smile and agree to a point with these people, just to shine them on and avoid the drama and b.s.. However, this one time, I tried some thoughts I've leaned toward.
> 
> I asked him what was taught to him on his 1st (and only) lesson. He showed me the opening step out with a cross block (right foot out on elbows). He proceeded with the 3 basic punches, a palm heel, 8 point "blocking" system, 3 basic kicks, and 1/2 mooning (all of which was done laughing about it). He said "See! Useless! Who would deal with punches like this?" "Boxing is better!"
> 
> ...



Had this person stuck it out a bit longer, I'd like to have thought that the person who gave him his lesson, would've done the same thing you did!   That was nice of you to take the time to do what you did.  You certainly opened that students eyes.  He, like many others out there, are looking for the instant gratification, the magic pill....but sadly, they won't find it.  I'd be willing to bet that even if this person went to a BJJ gym, he'd get discouraged too, because he'd still be learning the basics, before he got to all of the 'fun stuff'.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 10, 2014)

I agree but don't hate so much as all of us who went into the arts all wanted to be like Bruce Lee or any of the movie people we watched. We just wanted to "kick Butt!" Then, we got the reality of training and experience. I think it's a generational issue too. This one doesn't go out and do; they stay in and digital it- instant gratification. I feel that they are less prepared to stay in there and stick things out. No attention span for it. Just instant downloading etc.


----------



## Marnetmar (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't see a point in even associating with someone of that personality type. I have certain opinions on martial arts related topics that are a bit less than traditional, but I'm not an obnoxious prick about it.

Maybe I just don't have enough steroids and testosterone flowing through my veins to see the light


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 20, 2014)

Marnetmar said:


> I don't see a point in even associating with someone of that personality type. I have certain opinions on martial arts related topics that are a bit less than traditional, but I'm not an obnoxious prick about it.
> 
> Maybe I just don't have enough steroids and testosterone flowing through my veins to see the light



It didn't sound like an obnoxious prick to me.  It sounded like a uninformed or younger person that just didn't know any better.


----------



## Paul_D (Nov 21, 2014)

Did yo not point out that if he "didn't learn nothing", that means he "did learn something"? Or did you not want the hassle of spending 20 fruitless minutes trying to explain double negatives to him


----------

